# Oregon chain confusion: LPX vs LGX



## GrantC (Apr 28, 2009)

So....I'm looking on Oregon's site trying to decide which chain to buy. (3/8 non-safety.) They have 72LPX and 72LGX, and darned if I can tell any difference between them based on the company's descriptions!

In fact, there is but a single line item that is different: for the LGX, they state "Clean ground gullets, increase chip flow and evacuation". I assume that the LPX doesn't have those, because they don't mention it.

I cut firewood and keep my woodlot trimmed. The closest thing I come to dirty wood is something that's been on the ground for a couple of months, which I brush off before cutting. Other than that, my wood is clean.

Would I see any difference in performance between these two? If the answer is "yes", exactly what would I see?

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## Evan (Apr 28, 2009)

i think the lpx has humps for lower vibration, i would run the lgx, it replaced the lgx when it recived blued cutters. atleast i think it. i haven and lgx on my 026 and that thing hogs through the wood like crazy


----------



## Erick (Apr 28, 2009)

LPX has a bumper on the driver to help reduce kickback potential.... the LGX does not.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2009)

Erick said:


> LPX has a bumper on the driver to help reduce kickback potential.... the LGX does not.



No, but instead it has much larger and ramped rakers (like the Stihl RS/RSC/RM/RMC etc), that are more in the way for bore-cutting than the small ramps on the LP etc.

Both designs are for kick-back reduction, nothing to do with AV.

I have never used LPX, but from LP, LG and LGX I like the LP the best - but no big deal.


----------



## Erick (Apr 28, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> No, but instead it has much larger and ramped rakers (like the Stihl RS/RSC/RM/RMC etc), that are more in the way for bore-cutting than the small ramps on the LP etc.
> 
> Both designs are for kick-back reduction, nothing to do with AV.
> 
> I have never used LPX, but from LP, LG and LGX I like the LP the best - but no big deal.




Yep. 

*LGX*







*LPX*






But I'd much rather bore with the LGX than the bumper stuff... although of the bumper stuff the LPX is probably the least offensive. 


(In truth I run Stihl chain and prefer the RSLK )


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 28, 2009)

*LGX is going to cut faster than the LPX.

:greenchainsaw:*


----------

